# Does it matter what color Santa or Jesus are?



## Ralphy1 (Dec 21, 2015)

These icons of Christmas came out of a Western European tradition for celebrating the holiday and have been seen as white until very recently.  Some question making them any color as taking away from the original culture from which they emerged.  As a convert to hedonism I could care less what color Santa is just as long as he is good to me, and as for Jesus I gave up on him a long time ago.  But your thinking is of interest, so are you a traditionalist or accepting of whatever?


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 21, 2015)

I am accepting of whatever. Love and kindness don't have a colour.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 21, 2015)

Yes, but to some it it is watering down of the tradition that is bothersome and it doesn't need a kumbaya approach...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2015)

errrm...I never bought into Christ being Caucasian White with blue eyes ( ok, I'll admit  maybe when I was tiny) ...  but  when I was old enough to reason for myself I was quick to realise  he was Middle Eastern  so his skin was clearly the colour of his people and his home birth nation...and I've always accepted and embraced  that without question. ...why shouldn't I?... actually in all genuine  seriousness, .. what the heck does it matter what colour_ anybody's_ skin is...it really is only a  skin colour  shade ..we might as well be talking about what colour clothes he wore for all that it matters.. ..who _cares_,? what matters only  is,  that if we choose to follow a doctrine , that it's a decent, good and true  doctrine which leads us to become decent human beings  ...not what colour skin from which the voice and beliefs  emerged .. !! 

Santa is a fairytale...he can be Black , green, purple or polka dot, as long as he brings me presents..


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 21, 2015)

What tradition in particular are we talking about?


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 21, 2015)

I don't know Warri, I got lost in singing Kumbaya. Lolol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 21, 2015)

Well, can we all agree that Santa should have a white beard as we gather to sing together?


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 21, 2015)

Of course, and he always arrives on his surfboard riding a really big wave.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 21, 2015)

See what you are missing. Down here this is what tradition looks like.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 21, 2015)

So cool Warri. I think I am going to add Pavlovas to Xmas dinner this year.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2015)

He has a ranch in Texas!!
.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 21, 2015)

Come to think of it maybe Santa doesn't need a beard...


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 21, 2015)

Is that distinguished looking man you Ralphy?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 21, 2015)

Me?  No, that is Sal the Santa expecting something good out for him when he visits you or things could get ugly...


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up Ralphy. I will leave Sal a plate of lovely mince tarts, Xmas cake, shortbread, and chocolate coconut logs. Eggnog also. Bon appetit Santa!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 21, 2015)

I don't know about Santa or Jesus, but I'm fairly certain Redd Foxx was Oriental and Jimi Hendrix was Italian.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 21, 2015)

Hmmm. Philly. I am pretty sure you are Elfis, alien without a cause......


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 21, 2015)

Or applause......


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 21, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Or applause......



As an alien I have long studied your culture and discovered that many times what the general human population called "conspiracy theories" actually were later proved to be truthful. 

So, I am used to not receiving applause -  I come from a cold planet. I don't really need ego-reinforcement like you humans do.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 21, 2015)

Good, that should make Sal happy, but expect nothing from him unless he doesn't think your offering is good enough, a generous portion of grief will then be your gift, and it can't be regifted...


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 21, 2015)

Just a reality check from time to time. Lolol. Boom Philly!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 21, 2015)

Hmm. Ralphy, I think I will audition alternate Santas. I provide yummy incentives, I am expecting myriad replies.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 21, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Good, that should make Sal happy, but expect nothing from him unless he doesn't think your offering is good enough, a generous portion of grief will then be your gift, and it can't be regifted...



Grief is my hand-maiden. Death works for me. I chuckle at terror and laugh loudly at the sight of blood. 

Bring it on, Fat Boy! 



> Just a reality check from time to time. Lolol. Boom Philly!



As Robin Williams used to say, 

"_Reality - what a concept_."


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 21, 2015)

Just be careful that Mrs. Claus is on board with your alternatives.  Snookie Claus approved of mine...


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 21, 2015)

Yes indeed Philly. Reality often gets in the way of happiness. A certain amount of denial makes life's more bitter pills somewhat  palatable.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 21, 2015)

Fat Boy?  I am lean and mean and got some kind of knuckles if you know what I mean.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 21, 2015)

Denial such as, Santa was white or that I am an alien? 

It may make the pills more palatable but ultimately you are left malnourished. Not much happiness there ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 21, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Fat Boy?  I am lean and mean and got some kind of knuckles if you know what I mean.



Knuckles are a bad thing to use in a fight. You end up bruising and breaking them on hard targets. 

Lean? That may be of help.

Mean? Letting your emotions out of control during a fight is a sure path to defeat.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 21, 2015)

You are totally bonkers.  Sal can arrange a little hospital stay for you for the holidays.  I got connections.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm sure you do. Unfortunately I have been banned from every institution in the Tri-State area for being, and I quote, 



> "A bad influence on the patients"



I think Sal would need to ship me to Mexico or Canada.


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 21, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Well, can we all agree that Santa should have a white beard as we gather to sing together?



Santa is going to look like whatever parent, relative, friend, bell ringer or store employee puts on the red hat. The little kids who have not been brain washed into thinking he is Satan only care about what he's holding in his hand or promising to bring them. Its sad that a "tradition" ( the Santa we know is not that old ) that's fun for parents and kids has become a war between "adults" screaming "Hey! That's *my *Santa!"


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 21, 2015)

Another way to deal with it is that you could join Jimmy.


----------



## BobF (Dec 21, 2015)

Warrigal, when you wake up on the 22 day of December it will be your first day of summer.   

Looking forward to our warmer days myself.


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 21, 2015)

:holymoly:

God, you people are quick. Over a full page of witticisms since I started my reply to Ralphy.


----------



## Sid N (Dec 21, 2015)

Oh it absolutely matters. Santa is MY color. I wouldn't have a Santa unless of course, he was my color. Now my women...different story. I love women of ALL colors. Oh and that goes for Jesus too.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 21, 2015)

Seniors and their childhood memories make Sal want to puke.  And a Santa in the summer is just plain dumb.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 21, 2015)

BobF said:


> Warrigal, when you wake up on the 22 day of December it will be your first day of summer.
> 
> Looking forward to our warmer days myself.



The conventional dates for the seasons don't really work down here. Officially our seasons begin on the 1st of the month - Summer Dec 1, Autumn Mar 1, Winter July 1 and Spring Sept 1 but nature behaves otherwise. We don't have any deciduous native trees so there is no such thing as Fall and without snow the arrival of Spring is not as dramatic as it is in colder climes. I love that the yellow wattle trees bloom in July which is actually the dead of Winter.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 21, 2015)

Better question......Does it really matter what color anyone is?  Heroes and assholes come in all colors.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2015)

who the heck is Sal?


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 21, 2015)

Rose, i think Sal is Ralphy's archetype of a thug Santa who only gives presents when displeased?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2015)

:wow:


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 21, 2015)

Wow indeed Rose. Who knew it was so deep??


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 21, 2015)

Thug life Santa -


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey I know that guy, his Dad was Santa at Sears 1972


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 21, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Hey I know that guy, his Dad was Santa at Sears 1972



Wow, you had a tough Sears!


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 21, 2015)

Well said -- I agree.

I meant this to be a repy wtih quote to HollyDolly.  Must've pushed the wrong buttons.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 21, 2015)

I was just going to ask this very same question.

This was supposed to be a reply with Quote to RadishRose asking who the heck is Sal.


----------



## Linda (Dec 22, 2015)

I've always felt about Santa the same way I do about clowns, he's creepy and scary and I want him as far away from me as possible.  I don't care what color he is, just stay away from me.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 22, 2015)

Can't speak for Mexico, but Sal can't send you here! Canada says no!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 22, 2015)

Figures.

All that talk about being so welcoming to the downtrodden, but one poor insane American is locked out? 

Okay - see if I buy any more maple syrup from you guys ...


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 22, 2015)

HaHaHaHaHaHa. So funny Philly.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 22, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> errrm...I never bought into Christ being Caucasian White with blue eyes ( ok, I'll admit  maybe when I was tiny) ...  but  when I was old enough to reason for myself I was quick to realise  he was Middle Eastern  so his skin was clearly the colour of his people and his home birth nation...and I've always accepted and embraced  that without question. ...why shouldn't I?... actually in all genuine  seriousness, .. what the heck does it matter what colour_ anybody's_ skin is...it really is only a  skin colour  shade ..we might as well be talking about what colour clothes he wore for all that it matters.. ..who _cares_,? what matters only  is,  that if we choose to follow a doctrine , that it's a decent, good and true  doctrine which leads us to become decent human beings  ...not what colour skin from which the voice and beliefs  emerged .. !!
> 
> Santa is a fairytale...he can be Black , green, purple or polka dot, as long as he brings me presents..



Hear! Hear!  Well said, Holly.  I especially like the part about good decent human beings...

:christmas2::glitter-heart:


----------

